# Preggy pics of Lyric and Heidi. lol



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I decided to go ahead and get pics of them to document how they progress as first timers. But I don't think they're as far along as I thought. I was pretty sure that they took the first time they were with Orion but from the pics I'm starting to question that. I don't think they're big enough. What do you think? (if they took the first time it should be in mid to late March)

From the top.

















Side view. (they hadn't had much to eat in these pics)

















"Udder" view.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no bodies arent showing that they are preggy, I would go with a later date for kidding.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, that's what I thought. :sigh: Oh well, at least it will be warmer for when they kid! Althought I do have to say Lyric has one vicious little sucker in there, it's already trying to kick it's way out. :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, looks like they might still have a bit longer to go, cute little udders!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, more waiting. I just thought about it though and it will be towards the end of the school year (if not after school lets out) so it's probably for the better anyway!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup more time to play with the babies


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That will be something I'll be looking forward to. :greengrin: 

But, what's funny is Heidi's udder is growing FAST! It grew AGAIN last night. Not too overly dramatic but noticeable. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats good. HOpe it grows in nicely


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I'm going to have to get you guys some new pics, because they have both GROWN! Lyric's belly is especially bigger, but still no udder. :scratch: And Heidi's udder and belly are both bigger. And the babie's are still kicking! :leap: I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to see pics... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

would love to see pictures


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the new pics. For some reason they don't seem to actually show how big they look though. :scratch: I thought that the camera was supposed to ADD ten pounds, not subtract it! :ROFL:

Heidi's udder. (she actually didn't want me to touch it today)

















Heidi's belly.









And Lyric's belly. (no udder change so I didn't bother with it)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see a difference between the pictures before and now :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great! So it's not just wishful thinking/imagining. Whew.

Now if Lyric would just get that udder going! I did bounce for the babies today and I could feel them, it was really neat. :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Heidi's udder has grown yet AGAIN! And both of their belly's are maybe a little bigger but it's kind of hard to tell. Lyric's baby was trying to attack me though, and her udder is FINALLY starting to grow some! I'm actually thinking that Heidi may be due this month and Lyric is due in late May to early June. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her udder will really need to grow if she is due this month! But we shall see


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I know, but it's just be growing every week so she could. She's going to have fun messing with me. Just wait until Lyric's fixing to have hers! I will be a pain in the butt for you guys, I'll panic over every little thing! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see those new "lil longears"!!! Hopefully they each give you twins!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

liz said:


> I can't wait to see those new "lil longears"!!! Hopefully they each give you twins!


That would be absolutely PERFECT! From Lyric I want :boy: :girl: and Heidi I think I want :girl: :girl: because I have someone who wants a wether and I'm playing with the idea of keeping a doeling from Heidi. I just REALLY want a girl from Lyric though, that's my only real requirement. ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeez next year I need to try REALLY hard to get SPECIFIC due dates! :hair: I'm going to go crazy. lol

I went ahead and got more pictures of their bellies. lol

Here's Lyric and her huge belly. (still no udder really, going to shave it anyways!)

















Heidi's belly. (couldn't get her to stay away long enough for a side view and udder pic)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lyric is really showing now


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I'm getting really excited about her and Orion's breeding, I really want to see what I get. :greengrin: She and Heidi are still trying to figure out what's going on, you should see their faces when the babies are kicking! They just look at their bellies then look at me back to their bellies. It's like they're asking what's happening to them! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is pretty funny... :greengrin: ..or when they are actually kidding....and they look at you ...as if saying..." Man.. this turd hurts".... :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That will be interesting. Poor girlies. lol So how many do you guys think Lyric will have? I don't think she's due until May.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

possible twins... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

possibly twins,


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Since I got pictures of Lyrae today I went ahead and got a shot of Lyric's belly and udder that is FINALLY coming in. (slowly, argh! Still very tiny.)


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely an udder though!! It looks just about the size of one of my girls that is due on April 16th. I'm guessing twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...she's got a baby belly! I REALLY hope they give you those twins!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just glad that she's getting an udder at all! With how Heidi's had grown I was starting to wonder! lol I guess Heidi's due sooner though. Maybe Lyric will be due around the same time that your girl is Bethany. :wink: I just want at the very least one girl from Lyric! I don't care if one of them is a boy as long as I get a girl! And hopefully Heidi will give her new family twin does so that I can get one and they can still keep one if they want.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lyric is coming along nicely  I say April as well.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, her udder is slowly getting bigger again, there's bit more to it now. I think I may shave it as soon as these storms go away! (please pray that we don't get hit by tornadoes)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: :girl: :boy: :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder in that pic looks really similar to Demi's

LW


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be so funny if they kidded on the same day. (kinda weird too!) Now they both need to have twin doelings. 

Lyric is even bigger if you can believe it! Her udder is a tiny bit bigger, but not much. It was funny because I went out there and she refused to let me touch her belly or udder, so I was petting on her and found a spot that she really REALLY liked! So I stopped for a minute and she just looks at my hand back to her shoulder, and then proceeds to lick my hand and then try and shove it towards her shoulder! So I scratch again and then stop, which she repeats her little encouragement. So I scratch and then I think "hmm, wonder if I can use this as a distraction?" so I try to feel her tummy to feel the baby moving, she stays there in bliss ( :roll: ), so I then try to feel her udder, and she stays there and lets me! Apparently I found a secret off button! :ROFL:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yay! And it would be really cool if Lyric and Demi kidded on the same day, ROFL

LW

:girl: :girl: x 2 !!!


----------

